# Seriously???



## Maggie3fan (Oct 3, 2021)

Talladega rained out??? MY most favorite racing weekend...freakin rained out...
crap


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 3, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Talladega rained out??? MY most favorite racing weekend...freakin rained out...
> crap


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 3, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334033


He's a loser...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Let's go Brandon!?????


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2021)

Rain? Man I haven't seen or heard of that since I was back in Georgia. No rain here at all. Not since winter of 2019.


----------



## Jan A (Oct 3, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334033


Any place they have that certain chant, rain or no rain, has my support.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> Rain? Man I haven't seen or heard of that since I was back in Georgia. No rain here at all. Not since winter of 2019.


Sorry Tom...I'm a native Californian...when I drive to visit my sister I see Lake Shasta is so low it scared me, every time it's lower and lower. The San Joaquin Valley when I was there a year ago was constantly irrigating...the Salinas area same thing. The Colorado river to the LA basin is really low because of low snow pack in the Rockies. When I first moved to Oregon 15 years ago I used to say..."people in Oregon don't tan they rust". It rained 7 months out of the year. Lumber was Oregon's #1 crop...trees...now, I have to water my outside plants...and who knew it rained in Alabama???? But they'll run my race today...
The people who don't believe in global warming just need to look at our animals, some species are gone, some going as their food sources are dying out...we need to do something NOW


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't get it....car guys, afraid of a little rain? Really? I used to road race motorcycles and if it rained, it meant our very brokeazz team of Sammy & I, had a chance against the money of the big boys. Not much can compare to the level of concentration and awareness one has when travelling 160-180 MPH on a motorcycle, in the rain....and yes, you are there to BEAT the guy next to you so no "being careful" here!

Sorry your race was cancelled....racer race but owners make rules to protect their investments while still trying to leave enough to chance to allow fandom. NFL does the same thing with QB hit rules.

I don't take sides Maggs so I'm not arguing "climate" at all and I like that you are fighting the good fight!

......the Earth has been doing it's Natural Climatic Change thing for 3 some billion years. So of course the climate has changed where I live in MD over 50-60 years.....they found preserved tropical ferns when excavating in Chicago....things change. They will always change. The areas around the pyramids in Egypt used to be rivers, facilitating the movement of large rocks to be hewn into stones. All desert now, well before the Industrial age. Fact is, more pollutants are released from volcanoes than man-influenced sources in the past 500 years. The one of Siberia, called The Traps that flowed for a million years instigated a Extinction event and is still caused "The Earths greatest killer". I've traveled a lot to Central and South America and Acapulco used to be tropical & lush 50 yrs ago....now it's largely desert.....things change.......

What we do here on the top 125 ft of dirt, isn't making too much of a difference to the planet I'm afraid, when viewed globally with global references other than stripping the life off of it with murders, wars, industrial pollution like Union Carbides fiasco in Bhopol India several years ago or the mercury poisoning in the Amazon this morning. 

Motorcycle racers would have raced! I look back sometimes and still give a big "whew" for making it though all those high-risk activities! LOL


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 4, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> I don't get it....car guys, afraid of a little rain? Really? I used to road race motorcycles and if it rained, it meant our very brokeazz team of Sammy & I, had a chance against the money of the big boys. Not much can compare to the level of concentration and awareness one has when travelling 160-180 MPH on a motorcycle, in the rain....and yes, you are there to BEAT the guy next to you so no "being careful" here!
> 
> Sorry your race was cancelled....racer race but owners make rules to protect their investments while still trying to leave enough to chance to allow fandom. NFL does the same thing with QB hit rules.
> 
> ...


I have many years of motorcycle riding and experience. I also have been auto street racing since the late 60's...when Mary Knobbins first came to me she was a he and very pyramided so I thought he looked like a dirt bike tire so I named him Knobby...however...one day when I wasn't looking he had some kind of a sex change and became a she...Knobby is not an appropriate for a lady...and I have a young friend who loves Knobby a bunch...and she named Knobby...Mary Knobbins...Mary's friend so young and yet so clever...
I complain about the rain in Oregon because I am kind of a fanatic and slightly obsessive about keeping a clean waxed and buffed out car, and the car is all engine and no traction. It's a damn squirrel in the rain. I'm mad about the rain in Alabama as Talladega is high speed resistor-plate racing...and my favorite...I do food and drink and yell at the tv all weekend...lolol


----------



## harris (Oct 4, 2021)

I was bummed. The Wood Bros need a win this year, sooner or later.....


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 4, 2021)

harris said:


> I was bummed. The Wood Bros need a win this year, sooner or later.....


I like Matty D but Harrison Burton is an up an comer maybe 2022 will be their year


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 5, 2021)

You rock like my Kerry...the only person to ever consistently ride my '82 Yammy Turbo modded to 22PSI, and never once engage the turbo! She also dropped it twice but I still love her.

Talladega....scary place for bikes when it opened....+200mph speeds. My own experience is anything above 185 or so is all courage, little skill where raising a fist instantly cuts 10 mph off your speed.

I did get into the box for my 1st NASCAR race @ Dover though a few years ago, 200,000 people, all enjoying the day of racing....very fun!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> You rock like my Kerry...the only person to ever consistently ride my '82 Yammy Turbo modded to 22PSI, and never once engage the turbo! She also dropped it twice but I still love her.
> 
> Talladega....scary place for bikes when it opened....+200mph speeds. My own experience is anything above 185 or so is all courage, little skill where raising a fist instantly cuts 10 mph off your speed.
> 
> I did get into the box for my 1st NASCAR race @ Dover though a few years ago, 200,000 people, all enjoying the day of racing....very fun!


My husband and I went on a ride with a side car club many years ago. One of our stops on the ride was the race track up near Monterey (it was so long ago (I can't remember the name of it) and they allow our group to take a couple laps around the track. It was quite fun!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 5, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> My husband and I went on a ride with a side car club many years ago. One of our stops on the ride was the race track up near Monterey (it was so long ago (I can't remember the name of it) and they allow our group to take a couple laps around the track. It was quite fun!!


Sonoma


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Sonoma


No, it was Laguna Seca.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 6, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> No, it was Laguna Seca.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 6, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> No, it was Laguna Seca.


Oh how fun


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 19, 2021)

Real sidecars? Like Hacks? Motorcycle sidecar? WOW!!! THAT had to be exhilarating! I have a friend in AU, Nev Lush and he still races sidecars...and he's old like me! 


I raced Laguna Seca back in the old days when no one passed anyone in the chicannes......and most lounged on the hills around the track. My last memory was of watching an incredibly fast Kenny Roberts exiting a turn, fully leaned over with his front wheel in the air! I was not "in his race", I was racing against MY peers in the race....LOL

Actually the real last memory of LS was watching then helping one of the TD350 riders(Yamaha's watercooled race version of the RD350) load his gear and MOTORCYCLE into a VW bug with the passenger seat removed. He said he had ridden in from near Vegas.

They were flying at Texas over the weekend, hope you guys enjoyed...
jeff


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 19, 2021)

Motorcycles flying? What? 
You mean 198 mph in a race car around a high speed track this week end at Texas???Bet NASCAR makes that a restrictor plate race soon. That track is as fast as Talladega...


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 19, 2021)

No Maggie, I caught a little of the CARS racing at Tx & hell yeah that track is as fast as big T, they were flying!

jeff


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2021)

@maggie3fan - no one said any thing about my slim self starting up my Harley???


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Oct 19, 2021)

I stopped watching nascar since jimmy johnson retired…


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 19, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> @maggie3fan - no one said any thing about my slim self starting up my Harley???


I don't think the younger crowd realized that was you...I should tell how you used me for weight in the sidecar...she ran me up over curbs, almost ran me into a tree. Scared me to death!!! lol... liar liar pants on fire...


----------



## jeff kushner (Oct 20, 2021)

Well, I would have expected you to start your own bike.....how else is it going to move<LOL>....see, I don't think it's special that a girl rides, I just think it makes her cool!

My racing buddies tell me that the smart guy is in the hack when racing.......but you have my respect and admiration, both of you! There are few vehicles as unwieldy as a sidecar rig, or as cool...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 20, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> Well, I would have expected you to start your own bike.....how else is it going to move<LOL>....see, I don't think it's special that a girl rides, I just think it makes her cool!
> 
> My racing buddies tell me that the smart guy is in the hack when racing.......but you have my respect and admiration, both of you! There are few vehicles as unwieldy as a sidecar rig, or as cool...


My sister now is freakin old...84 maybe...she taught herself how to start that bike...I don't really remember, but that Harley was old enuf to have a kick start...she started riding that bike BEFORE it was fashionable for women...and her husband had died so she taught herself how to ride it.
She was riding that very special motorcycle before most women rode, and I was driving big trucks before the rest of the women did...independent strong women, both of us...


----------



## zolasmum (Oct 20, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> My sister now is freakin old...84 maybe...she taught herself how to start that bike...I don't really remember, but that Harley was old enuf to have a kick start...she started riding that bike BEFORE it was fashionable for women...and her husband had died so she taught herself how to ride it.
> She was riding that very special motorcycle before most women rode, and I was driving big trucks before the rest of the women did...independent strong women, both of us...


What an amazing life you have both had ! I have always had tremendous admiration for you both, and now even more ! I think of you as role models - although it is a bit late in my life to benefit ! Thank you so much for being who you are - it is very encouraging to people like me.
Angie


----------

